# 23year old female....job offer in Abu dhabi



## kimp333

Hi everyone

I am a 23 year old female with a brilliant job offer in Abu Dhabi!

I am currently living in the UK working as a personal trainer/supervisor for a reputable club! I also have my own business on the side. I am in talks about a bigger role as fitness manager at a new fitness first opening in October! I will also get to personal train! 

Can any one give me any info or feedback as I am in two minds whether to make such a big move! I really want to gain new experiences but is this the right place, being only 23 will I meet other English people my age easily? 

Any feedback would be much appreciated! 

Thank you 

Kim


----------



## Jynxgirl

I think you should contact DubaiDan if I am not mistaken about the name, on the dubai forum. He recently moved here and believe is a manager with fitness first. He has recently posted in the introduction thread on the dubai forum. Curious about your offer as fitness first overall has a reputation of paying pretty poorly. 

English as in from England, or english speaking? England expats make up a large portion of the western expats in the uae. Think they make up like 15% or so and then the uae has 12% local population and the rest are expats from mainly india, gcc, africa, and asia. Besides the labourers, most everyone speaks some sort of english. If it is english people you are looking for new experiences, then you will find that most of the expats tend to be a bit older as most people come over for management/supervisor roles after they have a number of years of experience. There are though some people that come in your age bracket so it won't be impossible.


----------



## tara87

Hey!!

Im 23 also and moving to abu dhabi in a couple of weeks to work. I am feeling nervous to about working in the middle east and starting in a new company! To be honest anyone will feel nervous starting a new job despite the location!

I have family over here and been visiting abu dhabi and dubai for about 4 years now! It is so easy to meet people out there! Everyone i know is a little older than me but you find that age doesnt really matter so much out there! Its great for a new experience and meeting new people! The lifestyle and social life is great out there! You'll love it! 

You will only regret it if you dont! If you dont like it you can always go back home! If you move over give me a shout!

Good luck!


----------



## alabatusa

Well im 22 and just got a job offer in AD aswell.. Let me know how you both go... Im still finalising my contract, so it'll probly take me 1-2 months to start working there.


----------



## colin14

You will love it out here. I'm 26 and have been here for 4 months now and would not swap it for anything. The weeks pass fast and the weekends are awesome. Also so much to do. If u need any advise I will try and help out, I was the same and got slot of help from this forum. Just drop me a pm. Good luck 


Colin


----------



## wildchild77

kimp333 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I am a 23 year old female with a brilliant job offer in Abu Dhabi!
> 
> I am currently living in the UK working as a personal trainer/supervisor for a reputable club! I also have my own business on the side. I am in talks about a bigger role as fitness manager at a new fitness first opening in October! I will also get to personal train!
> 
> Can any one give me any info or feedback as I am in two minds whether to make such a big move! I really want to gain new experiences but is this the right place, being only 23 will I meet other English people my age easily?
> 
> Any feedback would be much appreciated!
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi!
> 
> i'm an english personsal trainer also and out in dubai at the moment and i just wanted to know if you took the job offer and how its going with fitness first as i'm currently looking for work out here and have an interview with them sson.
> thanks


----------

